

The Orange Juice Test - dangrossman
http://insideintercom.io/the-orange-juice-test/

======
D-Train
Interesting. This makes me think about the Airport Test as a former
consultant. The Airport Test is whether or not you could spend a day (or
however long) delayed at an airport with someone. It's more for recruiting.

However, I do like this Orange Juice Test. It's different, and not one that I
think about very much. I think oftentimes, people make a decision for others.
I believe we can influence, but not make the final decision.

You could only lead a horse to water, but can't force it to drink...

